# Boroughbridge 09 - 11 may 08



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

We know that it is very short notice, however, Rita and I have just booked into the C&CC site at Boroughbridge over this weekend 09 - 11 May, whilst enroute to Peterborough from Scotland. We are also booked in to a local garage for a 500 mile oil change, and won't be on site until mid to late afternoon possibly, on Friday.

If any MHF members wish to join us, they would be very welcome. The site is open to non C&CC members, however, we cannot comment as to the number of vacant pitches still available.

All site details are available >>Here<<

If you can make it, we'd be pleased to meet you.

Please PM us if you need any further details.

Regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm sure Russell can give us an hourly vacancy summary :wink: 

Andy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I'm sure Russell can give us an hourly vacancy summary :wink:
> 
> Andy


Fraid not Andy,

I have been in touch with Russell lately. He has had to move on unexpectedly, but to his advantage, I am pleased to say.

So, for now, it's contact with the site wardens/managers to establish any vacancies.

Wouldn't it be great if we had an MHF member at each site, as our contact point? 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

That's a shame Jock. We were going away this weekend and didn't know where to go. Would have been a good opportunity to meet up. Have just been informed that we are having a family party as my aunty and cousin are over from Queensland Australia so this weekend is a no go.

Where are you the following weekend?

Glad your trip is going well and you have certainly got the weather for it mate.

Johnny F


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> That's a shame Jock. We were going away this weekend and didn't know where to go. Would have been a good opportunity to meet up. Have just been informed that we are having a family party as my aunty and cousin are over from Queensland Australia so this weekend is a no go.
> 
> Where are you the following weekend?
> 
> ...


Hi Johhny,

Sorry to hear that you can't join us at B/bridge, but hey, family come first.

You have a PM. 

Jock.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi J&R, ..what time will you be arriving at B/Bridge?
Regards MnD


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Hi J&R, ..what time will you be arriving at B/Bridge?
> Regards MnD


Hi D ave & Mandy,

We should be arriving in the town about 14.00 - 15.00. The garage doing the oil change is in the same road as the C&CC site. We would hope to be on site no later than 16.00. Are you coming along too? It'd be great to see you again?

Cheers,

J & R.

P.S. PM on it's way shortly. :wink:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jock, 

Sadly Jan is working this weekend, would have been nice to meet you and Rita again. Glad to hear you are enjoying your hobby once again.

Steve and Jan


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jock, I've got your number, will call you tomorrow :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Boroughbridge*

Jock

I think we are like two ships....

Were Piccadilly Fiat not able to take your 'van?

Who is the garage you are using for the oil change?

Russell


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

SandJ said:


> Hi Jock,
> Sadly Jan is working this weekend, would have been nice to meet you and Rita again. Glad to hear you are enjoying your hobby once again.
> 
> Steve and Jan


Sorry to hear that Steve, next time hopefully.
Thanks for the sentiments.



> Hi Jock, I've got your number, will call you tomorrow
> 
> Dave


Okay Dave, looking forward to it.



> Who is the garage you are using for the oil change?


Russell, it's Hydes of Boroughbridge. it's a 20 minute job and can be done on the deck, just as I would have done, and he'll stamp my warranty book. They are in the immediate area to the C&CC site, and could fit me in any time on Friday.
Not got a hoist man enough to cope with anything over 3.5 tonnes though, but on this occasion, it's not required.
Thanks for the info on Piccadilly of Ripon.

Jock.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I must lead a sheltered life as I've not heard of Hydes in B'bridge and we're only 4 miles away. Our GP, Opticians and Dentist are all in BB.

Piccadilly Motors of Ripon are no longer a Fiat Dealer (now Kia) but they'll still service Fiats. 

Their newish plastic and glass dealership on the outskirts of Knarsburg are Fiat and Alfa dealers. To think they knocked down one of the few remaining 1930's built garages to make way for that greenhouse. Sacrilege! 

We're losing built heritage from between and just after the World Wars at a fantastic rate but because it's not pre Edwardian the local authorities and English Heritage don't seem to recognise it.

Andy


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I must lead a sheltered life as I've not heard of Hydes in B'bridge and we're only 4 miles away. Our GP, Opticians and Dentist are all in BB.
> 
> Piccadilly Motors of Ripon are no longer a Fiat Dealer (now Kia) but they'll still service Fiats.
> 
> ...


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> [Just off Bar lane Andy, where all the industrial units are located, Brickyard road I believe :wink: :wink:


*And well recommended by your's truly.*

We've arrived having had the obligatory oil change done. The garage is a stone throw away from the C&CC site. Ideal for any servicing during your stay there. We phoned them from Scotch Corner, and they moved things about to accommodate us before we arrived. They stopped whatever they were doing, did the job, and we were on our way within the half hour, with the warranty booklet duly stamped and signed.

It is our first time here, and we have to say, it is very pleasant. You can hear the traffic on the busy A1, but that will subdue as the night goes on.

Come on then, where's everybody else? Tut tut. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We're going to pop over in the car this evening (only 8 miles or so) and take you into the town to sample some local hospitality! :wink: 

Mandy & Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> We're going to pop over in the car this evening (only 8 miles or so) and take you into the town to sample some local hospitality! :wink:
> 
> Mandy & Dave


Yeehaa.    Good on you both. How very generous of you.

Could you please just give us a bell to let us know what time roughly, or send you number via a PM, and we'll ring you.

BTW, we've eaten, if you were looking to go out for grub. 8O

Cheers,

J & R.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We're just about to eat Jock, so will see you around 8.00 ish


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> We're just about to eat Jock, so will see you around 8.00 ish


Suuuuuuuuuuper. :lol:

PM recieved, and contents noted. Thanks. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Rita and I would like to take this opportunity to thank Mandy & Dave, and Andy & Chris, (Steamdriveandy) for coming over to the site.
It's always good to meet others again, and to put new faces to names.

We all went into the local village of Roecliffel, and visited the Crown Inn, a very splendid looking pub, dispensing good ales in very pleasant surroundings. (The food coming out of the kitchen certainly looked good too).

For those visiting Boroughbridge campsite, Roecliffe is only a short bike ride, or ten minute walk away, as is Boroughbridge town it'self, in the other direction.

Thanks again guys,

Jock & Rita.

Edited to correct name places.  :wink:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

It was a lovely evening and it was good to meet yourselves and Mandy and Dave.

BTW it's 'Roecliffe' not Roehill, must've been that last pint of Theakstons Paradise that did it.

Looks like a really super day, enjoy your stay.

Andy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*B/Bridge*

Hi J & R

I hope you have got a nice pitch - I like 59 or 60 - hardstandings right next to the river - to hell with the A1!

R

Hopefully we will catch up at some point!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> BTW it's 'Roecliffe' not Roehill, must've been that last pint of Theakstons Paradise that did it.
> 
> Looks like a really super day, enjoy your stay.
> 
> Andy


Sutitably edited Andy.

Personally, I blame Dave for twisting my arm so far up my back, I needed another pint to subdue the pain. :lol: :lol: :lol:

You are right Andy, it is a super day, and we are enjoying our stay very much, thanks.

*Hi Russell,*

Re the pitches, we didn't have a choice, as we were told that we were on 32, next to the exit ramp. 8O It is pleasant enough, as we have reversed on, leaving our door facing in towards the grassed area. TBH Russell, I would probably have been eaten alive had we been pitched right next to the river. The beasties do tend to feast upon me, especially if I forget to use the "Skin so soft" mossie repellant.

As for the A1, there's nothing to hear at the weekend, which just goes to highlight the volume of traffic that use that road midweek.

Don't worry Russell, the three of us will get together sometime soon. Enjoy your current situation/status. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hmmm...didn't need that much twisting :lol: 

We enjoyed the company very much,..thanks Chris Rita Andy & Jock

MnD


----------

